# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بورسیه ورودی های ۹۸ در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی تهران

## Hans_Landa

سلام بر همه عزیزان خصوصا کسایی که نتایجشون اومده. امیدوارم هر چی صلاحتونه براتون پیش بیاد  :Yahoo (1): 
در ادامه متن خبر بورسیه دانشگاه علم و صنعت رو میذارم.
(منبع خبر)
   اعطای بورس تحصیلی به رتبه های برتر گروه علوم ریاضی و فنی کنکور سراسری 98 در دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران و دانشجویان ممتاز ورودی 98 در مقطع کارشناسی

به همت بنیاد حامیان دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، به دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی پذیرفته شده در دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران که در گروه علوم ریاضی و فنی کنکور سراسری 98، رتبه های کشوری برتر را کسب نموده اند، بورس تحصیلی به شرح ذیل اختصاص می یابد.

- رتبه های زیر 100، به مدت 8 نیمسال تحصیلی، هر نیمسال 60 میلیون ریال (مجموعاً 480 میلیون ریال)
رتبه های بین 100 تا 200، به مدت 4 نیمسال تحصیلی، هر نیمسال 30 میلیون ریال (مجموعاً 120 میلیون ریال)
رتبه های بین 200 تا 300 در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و یا رتبه های 200 تا 500 سایر رشته ها، به مدت یکسال تحصیلی، 30 میلیون ریال

*همچنین از بین دانشجویان کارشناسی ورودی 98 دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، در پایان هر سال تحصیلی، به نفرات اول تا سوم هر دانشکده، سالیانه 20 میلیون ریال کمک هزینه اهدا خواهد شد.*
(منظور از این بند اینه که معدلتون بین ورودی هاتون رتبه ۱ تا ۳ بشه در پایان هر سال تحصیلی)

در مورد دانشگاه اگه سوالی داشتین امیدوارم بتونم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## Hans_Landa

نکته دوم اینکه صرفا اطلاع رسانی کردم و به شخصه اگه رتبه ام زیر ۱۰۰ میشد ، علم و صنعت نمی رفتم.  :Yahoo (4): 
لینک خبر رو هم توو پیام بالا گذاشتم. رو " منبع خبر " در پیام بالا کلیک کنید. :Yahoo (99):

----------

